# 2 Excel Dateien zusammenführen



## schutzgeist (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Da ich momentan noch absolut keine Vorstellung davon habe, welche Möglichkeiten mir zur Verfügung stehen suche ich hier nach einem Lösungsansatz.

Ich habe 2 Exceldateien die jeweils eine Mappe enthalten.
Nun möchte ich diese beiden Mappen zu einer neuen zusammenführen.

Meine beiden bestehenden Mappen:

Mappe 1:

```
artnr	bla1	bla2	bla3
1	bla1_1	bla2_1	bla3_1
2	bla1_2	bla2_2	bla3_2
3	bla1_3	bla2_3	bla3_3
```

Mappe 2:

```
artnr	dep1	dep2	dep3
1	dep1_1	dep2_1	dep3_1
2	dep1_2	dep2_2	dep3_2
3	dep1_3	dep2_3	dep3_3
```

Dabei rauskommen soll anschließend:

```
artnr	bla1_dep1	         bla2_dep2	      bla3_dep3
1	bla1_1 dep1_1	bla_2_1 dep2_1	bla3_1 dep3_1
2	bla1_2 dep1_2	bla_2_2 dep2_2	bla3_2 dep3_2
3	bla1_3 dep1_3	bla_2_2 dep2_3	bla3_3 dep3_3
```

Wäre für Realisierungsvorschläge dankbar.
Handarbeit fällt leider aus, da die beiden Mappen ca. 30000 Datensätze enthalten  

Gruß,
Steffi


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2006)

Hai,

sollte mit einem SVERWEIS über die ArtikelNr. kein Problem sein.

Ich habe nur noch nicht verstanden, ob du bla_1 und depl_1 verknüpfen, addieren oder sonst was willst ?  

Ciao Stefan


----------



## schutzgeist (20. Februar 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort 

In bla1 und dep1 steht jeweils irgendein Text, der sich auf den Artikel bezieht und diese sollen zusammen in ein Feld eingetragen werden.


----------



## Leola13 (20. Februar 2006)

Hai,

als Anhang eine kleine Beispieldatei. Bei Fragen noch mal nachfragen.
Das Beispiel setzt voraus, das in beiden Dateien die selben Artikelnr vorhanden sind.
Die Daten stehen in verschiedenen Tabellenblättern, bei mehreren Dateien müssen die Bezüge angepasst werden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

